# 475 visa



## Dawar70 (Aug 28, 2012)

Some one know about 475 visa condition of staying 2 years in regional area is the same area of sponsorship or any regional area of any state
Please it's urgent


----------



## Dawar70 (Aug 28, 2012)

Please reply from anyone?1


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you getting ready to apply for permanent residence?

Depends when your visa was granted, but any 475 visa granted on or after the 1st of January 2011 will have a condition that you can only work in a designated Regional Area. Actually, it is live work and play - in the Regional Area.

This is any Regional Area. You do not have to stay in the same area you were sponsored in. You may have been sponsored by South Australia, and you decide to move to Western Australia. That is ok. You must have also worked for a minimum 12 month period when holding the 475 visa.


----------



## Dawar70 (Aug 28, 2012)

*thanks*

thankyou boss actually i got visa in september 2011 it is a NSW Orana region my visa is vf 475 i visted there in may 2012 for 20 days and came back and found nothing in that place named Dubbo i was disoppinted then i regather myself and decide to go back some body told me you can also go like Adelaide becose south Australia is all rgional area am i right .Im married person having one kid and by profession a chemical engineer having experinced in health and safety field (HSE) 
onething more you wrote on or after 1st jan2011 can you please explain more .
Thank you for your antisipation and hoping more explaination if u can.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

I also have this dilemma with 475 visa. I was sponsored by western Australia but am finding difficult deciding on which region to settle on arrival. Can any one help me out?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

With all the restrictions on 475 visa, one wonders if it's worth it risking your job and coming to a desert region in Australia as a job seeker and not knowing if you will qualify for PR after two years with the possibility of being sent back home if one did not fulfill the conditions of being approved for PR. Can anybody who have got an experience say something about my comment?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

What other options are left for permanent residence for a holder of 475 if his application for PR is eventually declined?


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Applications granted before Jan 2011, were not legally required to remain in the Designated Regaional Area after they were granted their visa. This changed, and any visas granted after Jan2011, are required to remain in the Designated Regional Areas for the duration of their stay.

Applications granted in september 2011, are free to work in South Australia. The entire state is a Specified Regional Area. 

Persons who require additional time in meeting the 1 year work requirement can apply for the 487 extension. It provides an additional year. To be eligible, you are required to not break any of your Regional Area Conditions.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for at least responding to me but I needed to also know your opinion on regions in western Australia where a new migrant in occupational health and safety in the oil and gas sector or mining can first settle for a possible job prospects and affordable family accommodation. Your response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

What happens after the one year extension of 487 and one does not still meet the requirement?


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

I not really qualified to speculate on jobs prospects in the different regions of WA are. You might be able to get more information on the West Australian Gov Website on Skilled MIgration 
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx
The extension exists to give applicants the additional time to meet the PR visa requirements. If an applicant still fails to meet the requirement, i imagine the PR visa options become very difficult.

So other participants might have other options. I believe their might also be a skilled migration forum on the West Australian Gov website.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

The 475 visa application is now closed, as of 1st of July of this year. All new applicants are required to apply through SkillSelect, and receive an invitation to apply.
The new temporary visa is the 489. This is a standard 4 year visa.

The 487 is also be phased out, and will be closed as of the January 2013.

Applicants already holding a 3 year 487, or 475 will have to apply also through SkillSelect if they are applying for the 1 year extension after the 1st of Jan 2013.

July 2012 saw many big changes to Australias General Skilled Migration plan.

You can find out more in this booklet.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

*Mr*

Thanks but just wondering if you have an idea of regions in western Australia that most migrants prefer to live excluding Perth.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Would you really advice one who has this visa to migrate to Australia considering the risk of possibility of not getting the PR?


----------



## chanu (Nov 13, 2012)

*Working in a non regional area*

Hi,

I have been granted a 475 visa (in July 2011) sponsored by Orana region in NSW.

I am the main applicant but my spouse (who is a dependent) has got job in Sydney (Campbelltown) which is a non-regional area.

But, I plan to live and work in a regional area in order to comply with the subsequent PR application.

Therefore, will it effect our subsequent PR application or will my spouse's visa be cancelled if he works in a non-regional area. ??

Appreciate your early response.

Thanks.


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

I have 475 visa and will arrive Perth in April 27 2013. I plan to live in mandurah. Can any one help me with a link to enable me book cheap accommodation pending when I will get a house for rent? I don't mind a cheap tourist back pack apartment.


----------



## inraoj (Apr 2, 2013)

kelechibe said:


> I have 475 visa and will arrive Perth in April 27 2013. I plan to live in mandurah. Can any one help me with a link to enable me book cheap accommodation pending when I will get a house for rent? I don't mind a cheap tourist back pack apartment.


Hello Kelechibe!
I am also planning to go there on May 4-18 with my family. Chemical Engineer, 475 visa as well.
Please let me know if you know a cheap accomodation / room sharing for my husband (for him only) who will extend his stay from May18-June3.

Hope to get in touch with you on your first entry experience. 
Good luck!


----------



## wasimak1 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Waseem*



kelechibe said:


> Thanks for at least responding to me but I needed to also know your opinion on regions in western Australia where a new migrant in occupational health and safety in the oil and gas sector or mining can first settle for a possible job prospects and affordable family accommodation. Your response will be highly appreciated.


I have same 475 and visited WA in last october and november, its really hard to get a good job so be prepared for doing some odd jobs like hands on kitchen or hospital or a security officer to start your life, then keep finding and struggling, Mandurah and bunbury are the best places to live, even you get a PR you will love to live these calm and quiet places in WA.
Best of Luck


----------

